# Could it be true?



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Hiya

I've been told by my NHS fertility nurse that my last blood result showed I have polycystic ovaries, due the oestradiol reading being 277 pmol/l on day 3 of my cycle. However, previous results had shown my hormone profile to be normal and also confirmed that I was ovulating. I had taken 6 cycles of clomid before this last blood test. Can pco appear just like that or might it always have been there? I am not overweight in proportion to my height, and not really hairy, although I have noticed a few hairs sprouting on my chin (uugghh get the wax out!)

I don't know what to believe anymore, first they say everything's normal and I'm unexplained, then they tell me I've got pco, could it be true?

Lisa
x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Lisa

Sorry, I can't answer your question. I have no experience of this area. I have read somewhere that treatment can sometimes cause other "issues" to arise/surface?

Perhaps you could ask Jeanette and Mel what they think on the Ask The Nurse boards?

I hope you find out your answers soon.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks girls!

Carol, that was very useful information you gave to me and has made things a bit clearer. Whilst I was taking clomid, I was never asked to have one blood test!!! I was scanned on or around day 12 of my cycle, each month of clomid but the nurse only told me recently that she thought she had seen a few cysts on my ovaries when she scanned me last June! My last blood test on day 3 showed LH of 6.8 and FSH of 7.8, but oestradiol 277! This is what led her to tell me I have pco! 

She did tell me that it is genetic as well and is more likely to come from the father's side, especially if your father has receeding hair/baldness, which mine age nearly 60 does! I'll blame him!! She also told me that sometimes a trigger can start it off, ie. suffering from stress or over exercising (definately not me!)

To be honest, I am totally confused by all these levels, even though I've tried to find out what "normal" is from various different sources. Perhaps I will find out for sure when I go for private tx.

Thanks for the info though.

Take care

Lisa
xx


----------



## Sammy (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

I have PCOS but am only just being treated for it after it being mentioned in passing about 12 yrs ago(after an investigatory lap.). It is a very haphazard condition where every sufferer has a different mix of symptoms, I'm normal weight and don't have any outward signs of the condition but my ovaries have the string of pearl look when I'm scanned, and my hormone patterns are a bit chaotic some months, and reasonably normal other months. 

I've read everything I can find on PCOS and now know that some women have all the signs of PCOS but concieve easily and some have very few but find it the most difficult to concieve and vice versa, it is not a very well understood condition, which is why it is difficult to be taken seriously when you have a normal weight etc. 

I find it tends to be badly affected by stress, which is completely unavoidable when ttc!!

Take Care

Sammy


----------

